# Seeking Jow Ga Gung-Fu



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2002)

I read a couple of articles a few years ago about a style of Gung-fu called "Jow Ga". I thought it was really interesting and would like to do some research on it. 
Can anyone give me a hand???
Thanks so much!
Salute....

your brother
John


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 5, 2002)

sorry, i havent heard of it. what do you know about it?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2002)

Could this be Chow Gar (Southern Mantis)?


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2002)

no
I recall specifically that it was "Jow Ga"
don't recall a whole lot about it, other than I was impressed with it. I think that there was a school in New York City. They are specifically interested in realistic application in combat... that's what impressed me.
Your Brother
John


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 5, 2002)

there are more CMA styles than there are blondes in California. I dont know whats what anymore.


----------



## bustr (Oct 5, 2002)

Are you looking for Scott Wong's school in New York? You're not likely to find alot of info on the web but here's one source.

Go to this link:

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/cgi-bin/texis/webinator/search

Type the name Scott Wong in the search box.

Jow Ga as a whole is probably no better than any other art so if it's full contact training you want then you might have better luck searching for one of Mas Oyama's branch schools.

Good Luck


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks so much Bustr!!!
Scott Wong was the artist that I had read about!!!
:asian: 
Your Brother
John


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 23, 2002)

I love Brother John 's avitar!!

It makes me need to use the bathroom though!!  :rofl: 

7sm


----------



## Brother John (Oct 23, 2002)

I've gotten a lot of compliments on him.

Think I'll keep him about.

Your brother
John


----------



## thekuntawman (Oct 26, 2002)

what makes jow ga different from "any other art", like mas oyama art, is how jow ga people train. but any other art will deferent, it depends to who is doing the teaching, and what is his experience in the art.

please visit my website, www.angelfire.com/wizard/typhoon

jow ga is the only art that is non-philippine art that i teach. 

thank you


----------



## Brother John (Oct 27, 2002)

Thank you Maurice! That's very interesting.
I was wondering about something you said:


> what makes jow ga different from "any other art", like mas oyama art, is how jow ga people train.


Could you elaborate on this?? I think it would be interesting to look further into what differentiates Jow Ga as a style.
Thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## thekuntawman (Oct 27, 2002)

hi
jow ga has all the things that most kung fu styles have like form, lion dance, sparring etc.

and inside of jow ga, you have your fighters, your forms people, your "mac dojo" people, just like everybody else. what i am saying is, all styles have what you need to learn to fight on the street, the difference is, how you train and use the fighting techniques you have. 

kyokushinkai and muay thai is known to be the styles of true fighters. but i know muay thai groups that cant fight, and i have even seen a kyokushinkai school that is exactly like a "karate for kids".

jow ga of the US comes from one place, chan man cheung's jow ga school in hong kong. dean chin is responsibile for 98% of jow ga in america, and he was a fighting man. richard chin (scott wong's sifu) is another teacher, and there is another one in the midwest i forgot his name. about richard chin, i feel like i can say this because the information comes from my own ears, that richard chin is not a recognized jow ga SIFU, i heard chan man cheung say this at dinner through a translator (sifu hon lee, my si hing). but that does not mean he does not know good martial arts. my opinion is not good because of the two guys i saw from his school, but that doesnt mean to much. 

since you are in kansas, you will have to travel to study jow ga, but i dont know if you are wanting to study that bad. but jow ga is a good fighting style, or i would not teach it.

well to answer your question what makes jow ga different, is that we have a combination of southern and northern technique and forms. we are mostly a striking art, but we use many grabbing and pressure point techniques. if you would like to add to your kenpo, you will have to put a lot of time to really learn and develop your kung fu knowledge to be able to use it. if you are looking for short courses or video then i am sorry because most jow ga people will not offer it, and i dont recommend it anyway.

PS
my good friend ron wheeler has some video of form jow ga from ESPY-TV videos.


----------



## A Kenpo Student (Nov 28, 2002)

Is Jow Ga also known as Black Tiger style, or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## jowgaca (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello,

I have actuallyt studied Jow ga for about 5 years in Montreal, Canada. I am studying on my own at this point. It is a beautiful art, and the forms are extremly effective if you understand the depth they have. What kind of exposure have you had with Jow Ga? Let me know, on a another note, Jow ga forms have different variations because there were 5 brothers who had their own approach on the original forms,. it is actually quite interesting. 
Have you purchased Ronald Wheeler's Jow ga video's. Again, his varaition of Jow Ga is different from what i had learned. Let me know

Out for now,
Green Lantern


----------



## thekuntawman (Jan 20, 2003)

hi
i am a teacher of jow ga, and ron wheeler is a good friend of mine. if you can send me your number, i can give it to him, so you guys can meet.

who is your jow ga teacher?


----------



## jowgaca (Jan 22, 2003)

I had studied with Sing Ming Li and Michael Quigley. I have sent an email to your school address, explaining further my experience with Jow Ga. I do not feel comfortable with putting my phone on this site. 

Keep InTouch,
GL


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jowgaca _
> *I do not feel comfortable with putting my phone on this site.
> *



Very understandable, but we'd appreciate hearing more about your martial arts experience!


----------



## jowgaca (Jan 23, 2003)

you may email me at this address:

jowgaca@yahoo.ca if you want to know more about my experience, or if you can, provide me with your email address!

GL


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2003)

You can e-mail me at arnisador at martialtalk.com but I'm just generally interested in hearing more about the art. It's been mentioned here before but I don't know much about it!


----------



## thekuntawman (Jan 24, 2003)

jow ga is a combination of hung ga, choy ga, and northern shaolin. most of the forms to jow ga are original jow ga form, but we have some forms of other system, like fu hok chune and jeet kune. US jow ga is under chan man cheung, and the first one to bring it here is chun yuk din (dean chin), my sifu. you will see some other jow ga sifu here from another lineage, but i think they all go back to sigung chan man.

every year there is a jow ga tournaments in malaysia, indonesia and singapore. southeast asia has a lot of jow ga, because our foudner, jow lung, lived there, and study his bak siu lum in malaysia. there is jow ga all over the place, and they have the same characteristis, but different forms.


----------



## thekuntawman (Jan 24, 2003)

this is the curriculum for my jow ga that i teach in my school, we have many levels.

Beginner Level

Siu Fok Fu (Subduing Small Tiger) 
Gune Lic Kune (building power fist)
Small Tiger Two Man Set 
Sern Tao Gwun (Double Headed Staff)

Intermediate Level

Faa Chune (Flower Fist) 
Staff vs. Staff Two Man Set 
Mui Faa Cheung (Plum Blossom Spear) 
Dye Fok Fu (Big Tiger) 
Small Tiger Broadsword 
Bong Bo Tung Lung (Eight Step Praying Mantis Fist) 
Spear vs. Single Broadsword Two Man Set 
Small Three-Sectioned Staff

Advanced Level

Siu Hung Chune (Small Red Fist) 
Fu Mei Darn Do (Tiger Tail Broadsword) 
Left Handed Spear 
Tit Geen Kune (Iron Arrow Fist) 
Fu Pow Chune (Tiger and Cougar Fist) 
Jow Ga Double Broadsword 
Double Broadsword vs. Spear Two Man Set 
Chai Jong Chune (Advanced Attacking Fist) 
Woo Dip Sern Do (Double Butterfly Swords) 
Staff vs. Three-Sectioned Staff Two Man Set 
Tiger vs. Crane Two Man Set

Instructors Level

Jeet Kune (Intercepting Fist) 
Advanced Three-Sectioned Staff 
Gawk Jeet Chune (Square Patterned Fist) 
Darn Gim (Straight Sword) 
Fu Hok Chune (Tiger and Crane Fist) 
Double Dagger 
Five Pattern Fist 
Dye Pa (Tiger Fork) 
Man Jeet Kune (10,000 Fist) 
Double Steel Whips 
Five Animals Fist 
Kwan Do (General Kwans Knife)


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2003)

Does "Small Three-Sectioned Staff" mean the staff is small or the form is small?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

The current (Oct. 2003) issue of Inside Kung Fu features an article on Jow Ga Kung Fu.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> I read a couple of articles a few years ago about a style of Gung-fu called "Jow Ga". I thought it was really interesting and would like to do some research on it.
> Can anyone give me a hand???
> Thanks so much!
> Salute....
> ...


Brother John,
I know that this is an old thread although have only recently found it, just curious, Have you persued studying "Jow ga"? 

Cheers 
Hammer


----------



## TonyM. (Aug 4, 2005)

This is a very good kwoon. www.jowtigers.com
They may be able to refer you.


----------



## hammer (Aug 4, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> This is a very good kwoon. www.jowtigers.com
> They may be able to refer you.


Thanks for the link, 

Cheers 
Hammer


----------



## Infrazael (Oct 6, 2005)

You guys have Fu-Pow Kuen!!! Amazing.

I have never seen that outside of my Lee Koon Hung Choy Lay Fut lineage.

Mabye yours is a little different. . . . 

In ours we have a double Chop Choy, it is a Chuen followed by a straight chop from the hips with palm facing inwards, then brought back for another chuen, then the normal diving, cyclic Chop.

Mabye we can talk.

PS - Jow is a Southern System. I suggest moving it to the Southern section.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Though I'm extremely content in the style/system that I'm in, I enjoy learning About many many others. It's all so interesting, with so much to learn.
Jow Ga is so very interesting!

Your Brother
John


----------

